# OMG I Can't Believe it is the "C" litters first B-Day



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Can you believe that it has already been a year since our "C" litter was born:jaw:
Cash, Checkers, Cher, Cricket & Chyna. Our babies are growing up

Here are some pix to remember










and in order now:

Cricket









Cash









Chyna









Cher









Checkers


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Heather, they're all drop dead gorgeous. It goes so fast doesn't it. I remember falling in love with Cricket and Cher when they were little. Their forever families must be *so* happy.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

They all turned out so beautiful! My goodness, your dogs sure look great and the coats are stunning!! Cricket and Chyna would have to be my favorites!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Cher is my favourite!! It's how I had hoped Sierra 'd turned out!
Cher's a beautiful sable coloured hav!!
How nice of you to show us these pictures!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, they are all beautiful!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

They all look beautiful and their coats look gorgeous. Congrats on the one year birthday!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday C Litter, they are all so gorgeous.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Happy First Birthday Cash, Checkers, Cher, Cricket & Chyna*


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to the "C" litter!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oops, I was so enthralled with their beauty that I forgot to wish them all a happy 1st birthday!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday to the gorgeous C's. I agree with you Ans on Cher, that was my hope for Jasper.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Happy birthday to the "C" litter - Heather they are just gorgeous! Fun, fun, fun. And since I now live so close to Cash, I'm going to get to see him more than you! :whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are beautiful. Happy Birthday "C"'s!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

They are so beautiful, Heather.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone



Me&2Girls said:


> Happy birthday to the "C" litter - Heather they are just gorgeous! Fun, fun, fun. And since I now live so close to Cash, I'm going to get to see him more than you! :whoo:


Thanks Lisa, you brat, but at least I get to spend Cher and Cash's Birthday with them, Cash is staying with me until after the Santa Rosa show and Cher will be going to her new home then too. How I am going to miss them.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO C, C, C, C & C.!! WOW...They are all in long coats and just beautiful. From the before and after pictures -- it makes me realize you never know what you are going to get, but we know we are going to end up with beautiful dogs. I know you are proud of them....and should be!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a nice looking group! They were cuties a year ago and have grew up to be just as pretty as ever! I love Checkers markings!

:juggle:Happy Birthday:juggle:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

:cheer2: Happy Birthday to the "C" litter! :cheer2:

They're even more beautiful today. I really love the way Cricket and Cher turned out. I love those light coats!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy birthday you gorgeous pups you!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday to all the gorgeous C's from another C! arty:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

They are all simply gorgeous! It amazes me how much Crickett & Cher's coat colors changed! Wow! Who knew?! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow, thank you for sharing those pictures. They are all stunning!!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Awww~! Happy Birthday babies!
They are all so beautiful, Heather you should be proud of them!


----------

